# I'm going crackers



## Battydora (Nov 7, 2008)

hello, sorry to be a pain, but I really would like to find cracker snaps here in Spain.Can anyone help? Dora


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Battydora said:


> hello, sorry to be a pain, but I really would like to find cracker snaps here in Spain.Can anyone help? Dora


Sorry ...... I dont even know what they are.
Have you searched for a similar Spanish alternative?


----------



## Battydora (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for your reply but I am looking for the actual snaps you find in xmas crackers. Dora


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

Battydora said:


> Thanks for your reply but I am looking for the actual snaps you find in xmas crackers. Dora


Ive seen so many xmas decorations in chinese supermarkets, they sell like almost anything and everything, trees from like only 10€ have a look donot know if the crackers are anygood but i presume they are cheaper than in the uk


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Battydora said:


> Thanks for your reply but I am looking for the actual snaps you find in xmas crackers. Dora


Dora - You need to look in the Chinese stores/warehouses - as stated above. They may have some - but afaik "crackers" are officially explosives - so "officially" require a license. But as the Spanish do not "do" crackers they may slip through. 

But - given the Spanish and Chinese love of LOUD BANG FIREWORKS - they'll probably blow the windows out if you find any.


----------

